# Maltese plates from Danbury Mint



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

You guys should see the Malttese plates the Danbury Mint has .They are so cool i took a pic. of the one I have so far but cant figure out how to post it to show you guys.They are gonna be great though. So anyone interrested in getting them wouldnt be dissapointed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Danbury is wonderful!!!
If you want to post in the message, you need to post a url using the img tab above. I use this online hosting serviceImageshack-it is quick, easy, and free...others use other places, and I htink there is a way you can post it in the gallery and then use that url...but I am not sure..


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 11 2004, 03:17 PM
> *Danbury is wonderful!!!
> If you want to post in the message,  you need to post a url using the img tab above. I use this online hosting serviceImageshack-it is quick, easy, and free...others use other places, and I htink there is a way you can post it in the gallery and then use that url...but I am not sure..
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22145*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks tlunn,i'll try that


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'll try looking that up. i know my mom just got one of those painted plates of a maltese puppy. it looked adorable.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is the plate from the online catalog....










SOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!
I gotta have it!!!
I think it is hard to find Maltese items as puppies or in puppy cuts...that is really cute!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 12 2004, 08:34 AM
> *Here is the plate from the online catalog....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Great job !Yup thats the first plate,its the only one I have so far.Can't wait to see what the next one will be







(You guys are gonna have to teach me how you do that )







I went to that place you told me about tlunn,and got a pic uploaded but dont know what to do then



































LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 12 2004, 07:34 AM
> *Here is the plate from the online catalog....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, that is VERY cute!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Yeah!! thats the one that my mom got. we dont have anywhere to display it though so she kept it in the box.







its really cute in person too.


----------

